

Index Ventures Puts Heavyweights Behind New Seed Fund - Harj
http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/25/index-ventures-puts-heavyweights-behind-new-seed-fund/

======
robk
Original submission, linking to Index's announcement.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1293110>

